# Fridge On Gas Question



## kadman (Jun 2, 2004)

My fridge will not run on gas. I have tried lighting the stove for a few minutes to get the gas flowing and it still won't light. I can get it to light manually with a match but it seems the thermocouple is not seeing the flame and the valve eventually shuts off the gas flow. Anyone else ever had to deal with this?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Kadman,

When you switch to gas, do you hear the fridge trying to light? You should hear a repeating scraping sound while the fridge generates a spark to light the pilot. If you do hear this, and the fridge eventually goes to "check", then you may be right, something else is causing the fridge not to "light." Dealer call.

Randy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Since the gas valve will open it is not a fuse but since it will not remain open it could be the thermocouple or the control board. If it is under warranty take it to the dealer. Otherwise replace the thermocouple first and see if that helps as it is only a few dollars.


----------



## Jeff&Dort (Jun 18, 2005)

kadman said:


> My fridge will not run on gas. I have tried lighting the stove for a few minutes to get the gas flowing and it still won't light. I can get it to light manually with a match but it seems the thermocouple is not seeing the flame and the valve eventually shuts off the gas flow. Anyone else ever had to deal with this?
> [snapback]48923[/snapback]​


kadman; Had this same problem with my water heater. It would give the three tries to light and usally nothing but sometimes it would light. I called our service (we were in Medora ND on a Sat. glad someone was there) center and he had me slightly bend the L bracket holding the thermocoupler a little closer the gas outlet and I havn't had any problems since. You may want to ask the service center by phone and see if that could be it.
Jeff&Dort


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

have you tried removing air in the line? Just crack one of the gas fittings near the gas valve and purge out the air in the line and it will light.

Make sure to retighten the fitting and allow the escaped gas to leave before lighting.

Air in the line causes the fridge to want to light but it won't or it burns intermittently.

I have had this problem with heater and fridge.

Kevin


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

My bet would be that the thermocoupler is bent a little too much one way or the other...


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

What they said. I had this problem and it was the thermocoupler. They simply bent it closer to the outlet and all is well.


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

I also had the same problem about 3 months ago in my 25RSS. The problem was a bad mother board for the Dometic fridge. It cost about $200 to be repaired (covered under warranty) and I'm still waiting for my check from Keystone. After it was working correctly for about 1 month, the thermalcoupler went out as well ($40.00) also under warranty. I was told by Dometic that there was a "bad batch" of mother boards out there and they were aware of the problem.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I have a problem with mine unless I turn it on elec first. After it runs a while on elec I can unplug the unit and it will kick right off with gas. My last unit was the same way. Anyone else run into that?


----------



## kadman (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for all the input. Checked it out this weekend camping and it seemed to work fine. Also worked when we packed up and left this morning. I have a feeling the thermocouple is going out. Guess I'll wait and see.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

my fridge has a tiny gas shut off valve that you can access via the outside plastic panel. Mine was first set to "off" needed 1/4 turn to the "on" position


----------

